# Round Two, Game 5: Detroit Pistons vs. New Jersey Nets



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

<center>*Eastern Conference Semifinals
Game 2*</center>

*<center>New Jersey Nets vs. Detroit Pistons*



<center>*







vs.







</center>*






































*vs.*









































</center>*







Bench:*

*F* - Rodney Rogers 
*G* - Lucious Harris 
*F* - Aaron Williams 
*G* - Brandon Armstrong 
*F* - Brian Scalabrine 
*G/F* - Tamar Slay 
*F* - Zoran Planinic



</center>*







Bench:*

*G* - Lindsey Hunter 
*F/C* - Mehmet Okur 
*F* - Corliss Williamson
*G* - Mike James
*F* - Darvin Ham 
*F/C* - Darko Milicic 
*C* - Elden Campbell


This is a must win game. After two pitiful performances in Jersey, we can not afford to go back to Jersey down 3-2. If this team has any character, pride, or heart it will show.


----------



## fear the fro (May 28, 2003)

This is it. Before that game Sunday the worst the Pistons had done since acquiring Rasheed was a 9 point loss at San Antonio. Now we've lost two consecutive games by 18 or more. I was so mad yesterday I had to turn the Tigers on mid third quarter. I just can't stand watching them lose like that. Everyone is going to have to step it up Friday or this season is over.


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

Honestly I was kinda freakin out about it be 2 games each but I shant think the nets can beat us at the palace the crowd might storm the floor before the game ended if that where to happen. But I feel alittle better knowin the heat-pacers series is tied at 2 all too.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I don't really have a problem with being tied at 2 with the Nets. That doesn't bother me, because the Nets are a good team and it's very hard to win on the road against a good team. The thing that upset me was our effort. We acted like we didn't care if we won or lost. At least that's the impression I got.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Prove me wrong Pistons, because right now I don't have very much hope. We need A+ effort from everyone, especially on the glass. And I want Chauncey and Tayshaun getting to the rack, let's stop setlling for jumpers.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Is there any word on the status of Billups and Rasheed yet?

-Petey


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

I honestly think a shakeup in the starting lineup is needed.

Brown tried to get Prince off to a good start with designed plays for him offensively at the game's start in game #4. It didn't work. Okur did play remotely well compared to most.

We had had troubles rebounding and getting offense in the post. Okur can help both of those things. 

And like I think I said in the other game thread, I think simplification of his role right now will help him. Being a spark coming off the bench is a possibility. Having Prince come off the bench would not be a bad thing for either Prince of the rest of the team in my estimation.


What I really want to do is quickly establish that WE are the stronger team in this series physically. That WE are the better rebounding team and that the NETS can't compete with these aspects with us. I want to re-establish that identity quickly at home. You know even in these last two games we got plenty of Nets forwards and centers in foul trouble. We need to make those foul troubles hurt the Nets. Put the big trio out there.

I want to impose our will back into this series quickly.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> What I really want to do is quickly establish that WE are the stronger team in this series physically. That WE are the better rebounding team and that the NETS can't compete with these aspects with us. I want to re-establish that identity quickly at home. You know even in these last two games we got plenty of Nets forwards and centers in foul trouble. We need to make those foul troubles hurt the Nets. Put the big trio out there.


Any of the fowards or Ben quick enough to stay with RJ?

-Petey


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> I honestly think a shakeup in the starting lineup is needed.
> 
> Brown tried to get Prince off to a good start with designed plays for him offensively at the game's start in game #4. It didn't work. Okur did play remotely well compared to most.
> ...


I agree that Okur could help out offensively, but rebounding? Okur had <b>zero</b> rebounds in his 15 minutes during Game 4. I was actually quite disappointed in that, he was playing more like Corliss Williamson, minus the turnovers.



> And like I think I said in the other game thread, I think simplification of his role right now will help him. Being a spark coming off the bench is a possibility. Having Prince come off the bench would not be a bad thing for either Prince of the rest of the team in my estimation.
> 
> What I really want to do is quickly establish that WE are the stronger team in this series physically. That WE are the better rebounding team and that the NETS can't compete with these aspects with us. I want to re-establish that identity quickly at home. You know even in these last two games we got plenty of Nets forwards and centers in foul trouble. We need to make those foul troubles hurt the Nets. Put the big trio out there.
> 
> I want to impose our will back into this series quickly.


I like the idea of bringing Prince off the bench, because truth be told he hasn't provided anything in the last three games in the starting lineup. The big problem is, who do you start in his place? And I don't think there is anyone. With the three big guys, there is no one that is capable of keeping up with Jefferson on the defensive end. I heard some guy on the radio mention the other day that you put Prince at the 2 and bring Hamilton off the bench, with Okur at the three. If you do that and you put Prince on Richard Jefferson (which isn't that one of the things we are trying to change with the lineup shakeups?) who guards Kerry Kittles?

In theory you could start Darvin Ham at the three, but how many of us want to see that? And we would be right back where we were last year, with two guys in the starting lineup that are poor offensively.

Richard Jefferson is creating a big matchup problem for the Pistons right now. What needs to happen is Tayshaun needs to play well defensively and hold the guy in check. He did a very good job in game 1 (although RJ was missing open shots), and that's what we need. All those people that said that the key to the series was going to be the RJ vs. Tayshaun matchup, were exactly right. 

The only lineup change that I would suggest may be putting Mike James into the starting lineup in place of Chauncey Billups. If Billups is just going to dribble around the perimeter and shoot what's the point? We need Chauncey getting into the lane and creating, and he hasn't been doing that. What he has been doing is making it easy on Jason Kidd and the Nets fast break. But the question is, can you win this series with Mike James playing major minutes? I don't think so. So the point is, the guys on the floor just need to step up, grit their teeth, and get the job done. They have the talent, it's all about doing what they need to do to win the game.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Any of the fowards or Ben quick enough to stay with RJ?
> ...


Putting Ben on RJ for more than one series would be just about the biggest mistake you can make. If the Pistons are going to win the series, Ben Wallace needs to be in the paint challenging shots and grabbing rebounds. He can't be out on the perimeter chasing around Richard Jefferson. 

That would be playing right into your (Nets) hands.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Putting Ben on RJ for more than one series would be just about the biggest mistake you can make. If the Pistons are going to win the series, Ben Wallace needs to be in the paint challenging shots and grabbing rebounds. He can't be out on the perimeter chasing around Richard Jefferson.
> 
> That would be playing right into your (Nets) hands.


I know but if OKur is at the 3, who is on RJ was my point?

-Petey


----------



## fear the fro (May 28, 2003)

> I agree that Okur could help out offensively, but rebounding? Okur had zero rebounds in his 15 minutes during Game 4. I was actually quite disappointed in that, he was playing more like Corliss Williamson, minus the turnovers.


He had one sub-par game, and it's not like he played so long that he should be getting monster rebounding numbers anyways. He has shown this season that he is an above-average rebounder when given consistent minutes.


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

I think that we need to come out and give them a piston stomping, no mistakes at least until the 2nd half, play the ball that we play....


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I know but if OKur is at the 3, who is on RJ was my point?
> ...


That's why that lineup is very highly unlikely and wouldn't work in my opinion. There is no one capable of checking RJ, unless you have Tayshaun at the 2, and then Kittles is unaccounted for. RJ would have a field day matched up against any of our bigs, he's too quick and athletic for them to handle. The only one who might do an ok job would be Ben, and you can't pull him out of the paint. For the Pistons, that would be committing suicide in this series. So I know what your point was, and I agree.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fear the fro</b>!
> 
> He had one sub-par game, and it's not like he played so long that he should be getting monster rebounding numbers anyways. He has shown this season that he is an above-average rebounder when given consistent minutes.


I'm not asking for monster rebounding numbers in fifteen minutes, but atleast one would be nice. My point was basically that people are saying he played a pretty good game most of which because he scored his points. But, I disagree. We got killed on the boards, and he certainly was one of the main factors while in the game. If he's to get significant minutes in this series, he'd better do a better job on the glass. When you lose the board battle the way the Pistons did in game 3, surrending 20 offensive rebounds, something needs to be looked at and addressed hard. And I'm sure it will be.

But, I don't disagree that he rebounded decently this year.


----------



## fear the fro (May 28, 2003)

No rebounds in 15 minutes is definetly unacceptable for Memo, but I think he has earned at least one pass because it's not like this the type of thing we've been seeing from him during the season or the other playoff games. Memo is a pretty good rebounder, and I'd rather have him out there than Sheed if Rasheed can't walk.


----------



## Excel (Aug 5, 2002)

DetBNyce... Are you watching the game tonite??

If so, I'm inviting you or any Pistons fan to post on the NJ Nets board. Since you were gracious enough to have me on your board last game.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

Well ive changed my avatar back to the pistons because ive graduated and im hoping that this will bring us back to playing well.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thrillhouse</b>!
> Well ive changed my avatar back to the pistons because ive graduated and im hoping that this will bring us back to playing well.


Congrats on graduating... that's a big accomplishment, especially from the GREATEST AND BEST UNIVERSITY IN THE STATE, Michigan State University. And you did it in four years, good job. 

And the avi couldn't hurt we need all the help we can get. I'm not upset with the Pistons anymore and all I want is 100% effort. I won't stand for anything less.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Excel</b>!
> DetBNyce... Are you watching the game tonite??
> 
> If so, I'm inviting you or any Pistons fan to post on the NJ Nets board. Since you were gracious enough to have me on your board last game.


Thanks, but all my posting will be done on this board and maybe in the playoffs forum. I may drop in to say a thing or two in the Nets forum if you Nets fans say anything out of line.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Prince is the Key...he let RJ have his way. They stopped posting him as well. I think they should do some pick and rolls with prince and Hamilton to see if they can get Kidd in some post mismatches.

And the pistons need to stop watching Ben on the boards...that was last years team.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Well Bavetta is reffing the game.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Neither team playing much D early on and both teams are on fire. Most notably Kenyon Martin. We have 13 points already and for a team that scored like we did in New Jersey, that's a good sign.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Not good at all. Nets up six early and RJ and Kidd haven't even got going.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

This is the Chauncey I know. For the first time in a while, he looks like he has a pulse. Now all we have to do is find Tayshaun's.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Where were you Tayshaun? We missed you. On the three ball he made from the corner it looked like he put more arc on his shot, hopefully he noticed too.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Well would do ya know? Tayshaun plays more aggressively and we instantly look like a better team.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Suprise suprise



> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Well would do ya know? Tayshaun plays more aggressively and we instantly look like a better team.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Like posting with yourself DetBNyce? Haha!!!

-Petey


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Like posting with yourself DetBNyce? Haha!!!
> 
> -Petey


It's fine, those who don't see the game can get a feel for how the gamer went. We Pistons fans have each others' back.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Congrats on graduating... that's a big accomplishment, especially from the GREATEST AND BEST UNIVERSITY IN THE STATE, Michigan State University. And you did it in four years, good job.
> ...



damn straight, anyway we have ourselves a nice little game going.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

61-60 Nets at the end of three quarters. Billups scored the last 7 of the quarter. We need to turn up the intensity another notch and act like this is the last quarter of the season.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike James is really giving us a boost off the bench. Let's hope we can keep it up.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> It's fine, those who don't see the game can get a feel for how the gamer went. We Pistons fans have each others' back.


If people aren't posting it's cause they are watching! Doh! LOL.

Anyway...

The Nets are in foul trouble early in the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

mr big shot comes up huge right there.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

:upset: 

larry show us what you got right here


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

we just can not hit a shot down the stretch.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

mistake by larry brown. going for a layup you have nothing to gain. go for the three. does he really think anyone on the nets will miss a free throw right now? theyve been to the finals 2 years in a row, they arent scared. jason kidd never misses free throws. seriously, what is he thinking.. j kidd going to the line now...11.6 left... first one is .... a miss... wow i'm smart. second one is....a brick ... wow i'm a genius.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

OMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

unbelievable, great play by RJ

as im typing this, chauncey hits montser shot.


----------



## D.Spartan (Nov 21, 2002)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssss


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thrillhouse</b>!
> we just can not hit a shot down the stretch.


whats up with these miracles? last night now chauncey. wow i think we are both genius'


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ok OT... dick bavetta and crew needs to stop blowing the whistles, these teams have gone to the line too much... let them duke it out like men, best team wins


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> If people aren't posting it's cause they are watching! Doh! LOL.
> ...


People do have lives outside of basketball. I know certain posters here work... why you worried about what I'm doing anyway? Hmmm....

Nice shot Mr. Big Shot...!!!!


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

scalabrinies a lot better than i thought he was.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

we rattle in and out two shots and rj comes down and hits a big three.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

C'mon Stones, one more run, I know you have it in you...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

sheed fer 3 98-97


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

he just fell over, thats bs


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Another OT... I don't know how much more of this I can take.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah my nerves are shot and my voice is gone



> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Another OT... I don't know how much more of this I can take.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

chuancey should have just shot it right away, i dont think it would have been blocked.

who is going to jump ball, no ben, no collins, no williams, no kmart.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

so many of our shots go in and out.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

How many three's do they have to hit before we realize they can make them.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

come on, thats 3 threes in a row.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Tayshaun why? You have to know you never "let" the ball go out of bounds.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

triple ot, im dying here.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I really have to question LB on not playing Memo in this triple OT. The Nets are scoring down low at will.

And another three ball by the Nets... :sigh:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

nets have one thing the pistons dont have. heart


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> nets have one thing the pistons dont have. heart


The game is in triple OT... no Ben, no Sheed, no Rip. That's our three best players. We're getting by with a lineup of Billups, Hunter, James, Prince, and Corliss. They have shown plenty tonight.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

no they have a better team, and theyre playing at home. no excuse, they dont have the desire its that simple. i really thought they were the team that could take down the west.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

they were missing 3 starters, the overtimes were all heart.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

No heart? If either of the teams didn't have any heart the game would be over by halftime. Fact is this is the best Pistons game I've ever seen and I've seen plenty. Sucks that one team had to lose this game.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

We are going to bounce back Sunday. I just know it. I'm still not doubting this team.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sheed and Billups have to get alot of credit.

Sheed played damn hard, and how many healthy guys go as long, are as productive and scraping?

Billups, I don't know if he was as hurt as Sheed, but he put on a show. His half court shot was like Reggie Miller's verus the Nets in game 5 of the opening round 3 years ago. It's something you'll never forget.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> We are going to bounce back Sunday. I just know it. I'm still not doubting this team.


Can't wait either. You know, KMart and Hamilton will be running circles (on Sunday) around these old tired bodies that went to war tonight.

-Petey


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Back to the game, I'm going to question Larry Brown's move to not play Memo at all this game. He played 8 minutes in a 3OT game! I think they're talking about not using Memo/Elden right now in LB's poress conference, and it's getting pretty heated. I'm to mad to listen -- I think he said something about them not playing defense?

Ugh - Memo could have dominated in the OT's after all those foul outs.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> Back to the game, I'm going to question Larry Brown's move to not play Memo at all this game. He played 8 minutes in a 3OT game! I think they're talking about not using Memo/Elden right now in LB's poress conference, and it's getting pretty heated. I'm to mad to listen -- I think he said something about them not playing defense?
> 
> Ugh - Memo could have dominated in the OT's after all those foul outs.


I'm not able to catch it, YES is not carrying it, but I think he will say something about the Nets running game would not match well with those 2. The hurt Wallace was guarding Collins. The whole time Veal was in everyone was talking about how he runs up and down well and he was our Center for the OTs.

-Petey


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm one of the biggest LB supporters...

but, to not play Mehmet Okur in Triple OT when New Jersey's 4 best big men are all fouled out is completely and utterly unacceptable. He could have had his way in the post.

And Tayshaun gets mad when people question his confidence? Damnit Tayshaun you played so well in the second quarter, where did you go? Anybody notice how much we outplayed the Nets in the second quarter, and who led the cause?

To say that the Pistons showed no heart tonight is ridiculous. That was all heart. For the Pistons, the shots were just not falling especially at the end of regulation.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Screw Memo, put in ELDEN CAMPBELL. Elden draws fouls like a madman, with the way they were calling that game, and the fact that the Nets tallest player was Brian Scalabrine at 6'9", he could have probably fouled out 3 more players by himself. New Jersey didn't have anyone left with even a prayer of being able to check Elden in the post. We had such a hard time getting buckets to fall, I don't understand why not.

In game 3, Frank did something nobody thought of to slow down Billups and Hamilton by switching Kidd and Kittles on them. Brown did something nobody expected to fix that problem- if Kittles length is affecting Chauncey's ability to create for others, just let Hamilton do the creating. It's a shame he fouled out because he was playing a great game, his iron man endurance would have payed off huge in those late overtimes.


----------



## fear the fro (May 28, 2003)

That was without a doubt one the most intense game I have ever seen...wish I could have been there. There's really no way to describe Chauncey's shot, I was going insane. He had a great game, and the Pistons did show a lot of heart. The refs were horrible, definitely the worst I have seen them this series. Every time there was any contact at all it was called a foul. And it looked to me like RJ has been doing some training with Vlade Divac...he might be a future Academy Award winner if he can keep it up. 

The whole year I have been on Larry Brown's case for not playing Memo, and this game was the worst by far. I'm sorry, there is simply no possible situation in which Darvin Ham should start at C over a healthy Memo. There is no situation in which we should be playing 3 point guards at the same time EVER, especially when we have a healthy Memo on the bench. Unbelievable. If we do get knocked out by the Nets I think you have to question whether hiring Larry Brown was the right move. This is not a team that should be knocked out in the second round. 

Regardless, if Brown is with us next year does anyone honestly expect Memo to be here as well? When the teams two starting big men foul out and there are 15 minutes of overtime and you play none, that is an insult. Straight up. That is a lack of respect for a player. Memo isn't perfect. But he doesn't have to prove himself. At this point I'm a lot more concerned about Larry Brown screwing up than Memo making a mistake.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> Back to the game, I'm going to question Larry Brown's move to not play Memo at all this game. He played 8 minutes in a 3OT game! I think they're talking about not using Memo/Elden right now in LB's poress conference, and it's getting pretty heated. I'm to mad to listen -- I think he said something about them not playing defense?
> 
> Ugh - Memo could have dominated in the OT's after all those foul outs.


This is the first time I came to the pistons board. I came in looking for someone to say something about Brown not playing Okur, Cambell or even Darko. I'm sure even casual fans are wondering why the HECK didn't Brown go with a big lineup when the nets big men are out. Okur would have dominated, i bet. The nets are probably cheering over Brown's stupidity right about now.


----------



## Grey (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> ok OT... dick bavetta and crew needs to stop blowing the whistles, these teams have gone to the line too much... let them duke it out like men, best team wins


That's what I say. We might've seen some pretty exciting basketball if the refs had lightened it up a bit. Instead, this game was nothing but a 4 hour freethrow shooting contest. 

Eight key players fouled out, and we unable to play with the game on the line. That should *never* happen. Not even in a triple overtime game, and certainly not in the playoffs.

Let 'em play.


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

Great GAME! almost spilled my beer during Billups shot though, I thought that it was either gonna be nj playin well or det playin well, and the series would have been decided tonight, but I think after this game that sundays game will be a game for the ages. I don't know how I feel about Memo not gettin the time in ot, but I am sure that there is some reason.


----------



## Excel (Aug 5, 2002)

One hell of a game played by both teams. Both showed heart.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> no they have a better team, and theyre playing at home. no excuse, they dont have the desire its that simple. i really thought they were the team that could take down the west.


They have no desire????

Billups played his heart out. Rasheed was on one leg. They were down 3 with 2.9 seconds left and if it wasn't for some crazy 3 point shooting from the Nets at the end, the Pistons might have won the game. 

I certainly respect the Pistons more as a playoff opponent after this game.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!
> 
> 
> They have no desire????
> ...


I give the Nets props for their shooting. For a team that supposedly can't shoot, they knocked down jumper after jumper, three pointer after three pointer. It pissed me off to no end, but that was some great shooting on their part.

We have to come out and play the game of our lives on Sunday. It wil be damn near impossible to win that game Sunday, but in order in to advance it's something we have to do as a team.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

the better team won the last game...whatever the reasons the Pistons aren't up to 100%...the Nets are better right now.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> the better team won the last game...whatever the reasons the Pistons aren't up to 100%...the Nets are better right now.


Maybe it's just the fan in me speaking, but I thought the Pistons outplayed the Nets in game 5, at least in regulation before everyone fouled out. New Jersey got off to a hot start, but after they cooled down Detroit was shooting over 50% and the Nets under 40% for most of the game. Rip Hamilton was picking apart their defense, they shut down the transition game, and NJ was helpless to score in the halfcourt. Despite all this, the Pistons were never able to build a lead because the Nets shot about 100 free throws, and a lot of them coming off of cheap hand check and reach in fouls.

New Jersey was able to stick around and stick around and then just started hitting 3 pointer after 3 pointer in OT.

In the three years that they've been a good team, I've never seen the Nets play as well as they are right now. Right now they are playing so far above themselves, you keep waiting for them to cool off, but they just can't miss from the perimeter. Even Kenyon Martin was hitting 20 footer after 20 footer last game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> In the three years that they've been a good team, I've never seen the Nets play as well as they are right now. Right now they are playing so far above themselves, you keep waiting for them to cool off, but they just can't miss from the perimeter. Even Kenyon Martin was hitting 20 footer after 20 footer last game.


KMart has developed that shot. I don't think to the point we saw, but last year verus the Bucks we were 14 for 24 from 3. I think that was our craziest shooting night.

-Petey


----------

